#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Artificial Inteligence >  >  Have you heard about Android 9 Pie?

## Medusa

Does anyone know about Android 9 Pie? Yes Google has released the 9th edition of its mobile operating system. It's more and more based the AI technology. Already we have some more special features Using Artificial Intelligence technology. But this time it may be go vary.  :Thumbs: 

So can you guys have any idea that what are the features of AI including newly to Android Pie? Let me share your ideas. :Smile:

----------

